

50% of college studends think we see like superman - j_baker
http://www.spring.org.uk/2008/03/50-of-college-students-think-we-see.php

======
pbhjpbhj
Next they'll be telling us they don't proofread their title submissions, un-
freaking-believable ;0)

PDF link to the important paper, <http://pbr.psychonomic-
journals.org/content/8/3/622.full.pdf> "The persistence of a misconception
about vision after educational interventions" by Gregg, et al..

[Mind you Gregg's table 1 has an error too - "reference" should read
"refutation" as in the first para on the right column of p.624.]

Now I've a question to ask my 4 year old in the morning!

Would be very interesting to read of results from other cultures, I couldn't
see the info in the citation but assume the subjects were local to Ohio. Is
extramission belief more prevalent in USA?

What about other unexpected scientific truths like where the mass of wood in
trees comes from (most say nutrients in the soil apparently).

~~~
j_baker
Sigh.... the sad thing is I _did_ proofread that. :-)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Happens to us all!

------
ratsbane
People have the same kind of misconception about GPS. Lots of people think a
GPS receiver sends signals up to satellites so the satellites can know where
it is. [sigh]

~~~
pbhjpbhj
This _could_ work [impractically] though.

Whilst extramission of rays from the eye appears to be impossible (outside of
things like cosmic ray interactions).

